# JLC Authorized Dealer discount?



## rsykim (Jan 18, 2015)

Is it still possible to be getting 20-25% discounts off a JLC watch? I've been trying to contact dealers but none of them seem to be offering that percentage anymore. Highest I've been offered is 12%. 

I'm looking to get either a JLC Master Ultra Thin Date or Moon watch.. I know the prices just went up slightly today which kind of sucks.. but I would still like to be able to find a good deal on one of these watches. If anyone knows an AD that can help me out with getting a good price for a JLC, I'd love to be able to purchase one.

Thanks all.


----------



## firefly0071 (Jun 24, 2018)

Did you ring or turn up to the store to discuss?


----------



## espresso&watches (Feb 14, 2019)

rsykim said:


> Is it still possible to be getting 20-25% discounts off a JLC watch? I've been trying to contact dealers but none of them seem to be offering that percentage anymore. Highest I've been offered is 12%.
> 
> I'm looking to get either a JLC Master Ultra Thin Date or Moon watch.. I know the prices just went up slightly today which kind of sucks.. but I would still like to be able to find a good deal on one of these watches. If anyone knows an AD that can help me out with getting a good price for a JLC, I'd love to be able to purchase one.
> 
> Thanks all.


That's interesting that they raised prices in the US, because about a month ago JLC actually _lowered_ prices in the Australian market.

Yes, 20-25% is possible (and can confirm this with recent personal experience). With that said, what you're able to negotiate is going to be dependent upon the model you're after and probably also AD's internal policies. I would think it's very doable on the MUT Date, but maybe not quite as much on the MUT Moon (at least in the Aus market, it's a much more popular watch). But in general, if it's sitting in the display case, they're going to want to move the watch.

Are you contacting AD's by phone, or physically going into the shop? I suspect you'll have more luck with the latter.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes, especially if the AD 'pads' the price.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

firefly0071 said:


> Did you ring or turn up to the store to discuss?


i agree. To get the best discounts, best to do in person. 25% is not unrealistic. Could even be more depending on the model.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Pongster said:


> i agree. To get the best discounts, best to do in person. 25% is not unrealistic. Could even be more depending on the model.


Yep, a smart AD does not deal over the phone, for the AD is just best to say, "We are competative".


----------



## Investlord (Apr 16, 2021)

rsykim said:


> Is it still possible to be getting 20-25% discounts off a JLC watch? I've been trying to contact dealers but none of them seem to be offering that percentage anymore. Highest I've been offered is 12%.
> 
> I'm looking to get either a JLC Master Ultra Thin Date or Moon watch.. I know the prices just went up slightly today which kind of sucks.. but I would still like to be able to find a good deal on one of these watches. If anyone knows an AD that can help me out with getting a good price for a JLC, I'd love to be able to purchase one.
> 
> Thanks all.


Dean at Little Switzerland "duty free"
I'll get you his contact info Tuesday when I get back home.


----------



## Porsche993 (Jan 6, 2017)

I could never get anything close to 25% off from an AD locally in DFW even for cash. That said I don't have a relationship with any highend dealers here so maybe that will have an impact. GL getting close to 25% in the US these days.


----------



## espresso&watches (Feb 14, 2019)

Watchbreath said:


> Yes, especially if the AD 'pads' the price.


"Pads" the price? I don't understand. They can't sell for more than the manufacturer's MSRP - where's the "padding"?


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

espresso&watches said:


> "Pads" the price? I don't understand. They can't sell for more than the manufacturer's MSRP - where's the "padding"?


There was another AD down the street from us, customer was price shoping, he said he could get 30 off from them, we
offered 19 and got the sale and we explained to him that the other AD padded by 10% to think he could get 30 off.
M 'suggested' RP, it does happen; Feb. 2007.


----------



## Investlord (Apr 16, 2021)

espresso&watches said:


> "Pads" the price? I don't understand. They can't sell for more than the manufacturer's MSRP - where's the "padding"?


Have you never bought a hyped sports car.
You're an aussie buy a new corvette model and try and pay msrp


----------



## espresso&watches (Feb 14, 2019)

Investlord said:


> Have you never bought a hyped sports car.
> You're an aussie buy a new corvette model and try and pay msrp


JLC's don't sell for MSRP, much less over MSRP. The comparison to a "hyped sports car" is not quite apples to apples mate, but I do understand your point.


----------



## espresso&watches (Feb 14, 2019)

Watchbreath said:


> There was another AD down the street from us, customer was price shoping, he said he could get 30 off from them, we
> offered 19 and got the sale and we explained to him that the other AD padded by 10% to think he could get 30 off.
> M 'suggested' RP, it does happen; Feb. 2007.


So they offer X% off a price that's above retail.... surely when it comes time to fork over the $, the buyer (who presumably knows the actual retail cost) would quickly realise the numbers don't add up? Surely the correct retail price would have to be printed on the invoice/receipt? I can see grey dealers getting away with it, but I'm stunned that any AD's would operate this way - it sounds like fraud...


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

espresso&watches said:


> So they offer X% off a price that's above retail.... surely when it comes time to fork over the $, the buyer (who presumably knows the actual retail cost) would quickly realise the numbers don't add up? Surely the correct retail price would have to be printed on the invoice/receipt? I can see grey dealers getting away with it, but I'm stunned that any AD's would operate this way - it sounds like fraud...


There are "slick Willies" out there that push "snake oil" on the side, you gotta do your homework, the best part, we got the
sale. Some of those "Willies" are also customers.


----------



## kreative (Feb 14, 2021)

Most my ad offered in person was 15% in person on a price in showcase.


----------



## word140 (Oct 2, 2018)

kreative said:


> Most my ad offered in person was 15% in person on a price in showcase.


The same is true for me.


----------



## firefly0071 (Jun 24, 2018)

I got 15 percent off on a showcase watch (Vacheron Canstantin). Similarly to buying a car demo.


----------



## firefly0071 (Jun 24, 2018)

A showcase is inventory for an AD and hence easier to dicsount.


----------



## Michael5959 (Jun 7, 2010)

+1 on 15%. Maybe start at 25% & hope to maybe get 20%


----------



## AviF (Feb 11, 2021)

I'm also searching for a retailer for the reverso who will discount. Would appreciate any help. US retailers. THX


----------



## andrewatch (8 mo ago)

espresso&watches said:


> That's interesting that they raised prices in the US, because about a month ago JLC actually _lowered_ prices in the Australian market.
> 
> Yes, 20-25% is possible (and can confirm this with recent personal experience). With that said, what you're able to negotiate is going to be dependent upon the model you're after and probably also AD's internal policies. I would think it's very doable on the MUT Date, but maybe not quite as much on the MUT Moon (at least in the Aus market, it's a much more popular watch). But in general, if it's sitting in the display case, they're going to want to move the watch.
> 
> Are you contacting AD's by phone, or physically going into the shop? I suspect you'll have more luck with the latter.


Hey Espresso&watches Im in Aus too and wondering can you PM me your AD that you got that discount from?


----------

